# SuperSix Evo Hi-Mod Frame Review



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

All I see is a blank review. 

Are you referring top this cut-up review?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvpuVEX3cFs


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Works OK for me.

A lot better than that BMC review. He really had almost nothing to complain about except the absence of reinforcing for the FD braze-on.


----------

